# Enclave Fungicide Counterfeit?



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ENCLAVE-FUNGICIDE-by-QUALIPRO-2-5-GALLON-JUG-FLOWABLE-/223153336278

What do you guys think? I asked the seller why it was so cheap and he said it was because it was from a cancelled order and they normally don't stock the stuff and wanted to get rid of it. Ebay seller feedback seems great, but I'm still skeptical. It's going for $150 when anywhere else it's $265.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Based on the other items that seller has, they appear to be flipping items purchased elsewhere. He has several of the 2.5 gallon jugs listed, so most likely a lawn service or something unloaded it to him. If he can confirm it's factory sealed, I wouldn't be concerned (as well as if it's not dated from 2010 or super old).

.02


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

@LHP_Grass Do you have any specific information regarding Quali-Pro date codes? On my Prodiamine, for example, there is no stamp on the carton, but there is only a sticker that reads "BT0076891240".


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

I do not, but it may be worth a shot calling the manufacturer, in case they can help.


----------

